
Ask HN: Favorite “Adam Ruins Everything”-esque media? (blogs, podcasts, etc) - jlelonm
I enjoy the pursuit of truth in general, and love examining the incentives of agents in systems (particularly legal &#x2F; societal &#x2F; anthropological systems).<p>I recently stumbled upon a series called &quot;Adam Ruins Everything&quot; on Netflix, and while I haven&#x27;t actually researched or verified its claims, I do love the motivation behind the show: revealing &quot;what&#x27;s actually going on&quot; and why.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear about media with similar themes and goals (books, blogs, podcasts, shows, etc).
======
yesenadam
Some random things that come to mind: game theory, Nietzsche, Goffman's
_Presentation of Self in Everyday Life_ , Chomsky's political works, GK
Chesterton (e.g. _Heretics_ ), _Freakonomics_ , Cialdini's _Influence_ , JR
Saul (e.g. _Voltaire 's Bastards, The Doubter's Companion_), Bertrand Russell
(e.g. _Unpopular Essays, Sceptical Essays, Freedom and Organization 1814-1914_
), Santayana (e.g. _Egotism in German Philosophy_ ), Scott Noble[0] and Adam
Curtis' documentaries. _The Devil 's Dictionary_, _Metaphors We Live By_ ,
_The Moral Animal_

If I had to pick just one for you - _Voltaire 's Bastards_.

edit: Also La Rochefoucauld's _Maxims_ should be very high on a list of
exposés - it's a savage exposé of oneself. La Bruyere's _Characters_ is a
milder but still at-times-scathing exposé of the world. As is _Fable of the
Bees_..

[0] [http://metanoia-films.org/](http://metanoia-films.org/)

------
smt88
You might like the podcasts Common Sense with Dan Carlin, You Are Not So
Smart, and Invisibilia.

